# Different Phases of My Loft Making



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear Members,

First let me introduce myself.

My name is Waqar Haider residing in Pakistan.I love to keep pigeons,running website www.pakpigeons.com.
HUH i think its enough for time being .


Here is my loft making pictures.Hope you people like.

Please comment.

*Here are the answers of some Questions which may be raise.*

*1. Which side your loft is facing ??? 

ANSWER: South East

2. Why there are four doors for entrance inside your loft ?? Are these made for individual entry in male, female & breeder section ?? Then what for the 4th one???

ANSWER : I made five sections.Two for breeders,one for YBS & other two for male & female seprations.

3. Are you going to built net(wire mesh) corridor in front of your loft ??

Answer: Yes,Eight feet long.

4. What will be the roof top ?? Concreate construction or tin/asbestos shed???

Answer : Concreate

5. What's about the inside ventilation except the front ventilators(4)???

Answer : Space in back top for cross ventilation 1/1 feet

6. Are you keeping ventilators on the partition walls of each section or making wire mesh windows???

Answer: Nope i dont think so that there is any need for this.

7. Are you thinking to make any landing bar/board and trapping unit on the top of your loft??

Answer: Nope*


----------



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

Here are some more pictures.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a lot of work. You did a lovely job.
Your pigeons seem to be enjoying themselves.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! Waqar that is quite a loft you got there! Very impressive! Thanks for sharing. What kinds of birds do you keep?


----------



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

I keep highflyers and i will show you my birds pictures soon.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

That is an amazing loft! That will last hundreds of years!


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

waqar, great loft. you know your birds are safe in that loft. Wecome to the forum


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Your loft is amazing! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

WOW! Nice loft!! You did a great job!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

wow! thats awsome.


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi Waqar and yeah, that is a really nice loft....certainly built to stand the test of time


----------



## pattersonk2002 (Jun 1, 2008)

*loft*

Well all I can say is that you definitely take your birds seriously  Your loft would have to be number one considering your choice in building materials.
Very nice craftsmanship, I guess now I have to redesign my next one.


----------



## randymcone (Nov 19, 2008)

It is quite possible that your loft cost more than my house.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Wagar, it is clear you like your pigeons! Great loft! Great pictures...
Welcome to pigeon talk. Dave


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi *waqar haider*, nice photos and welcome to Pigeon-Talk!


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

First thing came to my mind is "Alcatraz" for pigeons...But it's nice...Long lasting and durable for all types of weather in your country...What are you going to use for their nesting?, bowls, hay, straws, pine needles, anything? The bricks in your country must be cheaper huh?


----------



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

*Thank you*

Dear All,

Thank you very much for liking my loft. I spent approx *3000USD* on my loft making and now its time to get results from my highflyers. I will share my some highflyers pictures with you soon.

I go for quality birds rather than quantity of birds. I am very strict in selection of birds to keep in my loft. I will show you some of my best highflyers who have all the abilities of Beauty, Flying and homing instinct.


Hope you fellows will enjoy.


----------



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

Pegasus said:


> First thing came to my mind is "Alcatraz" for pigeons...But it's nice...Long lasting and durable for all types of weather in your country...What are you going to use for their nesting?, bowls, hay, straws, pine needles, anything? The bricks in your country must be cheaper huh?


*For nesting i am using bowls with straw & pine needles.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2009)

thats one awesome looking set up you got there for your birds, thanks for sharing


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

nice job

I have thought of using Adobe for a loft. Great insulation for winter and keeps it nice and cool in the summer. I suspect that the bricks will keep the temperature down for you in the hot summers and warm in the winter. 

Randy


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

WOW looks realy solid..


----------



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

Dear Members,

I am always here to share my loft making experience with you guys.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Looks wonderful. Great job.


----------



## elalan (Sep 3, 2008)

It is posts like waqar haidar's that really impress me in regards to these forums--no limit to the ability to share information no matter the geography or culture.


----------



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

elalan said:


> It is posts like waqar haidar's that really impress me in regards to these forums--no limit to the ability to share information no matter the geography or culture.


My dear Elalan,

Thanks for your appreciation,i think i am not deserve for that.....No matter where we live or which reigion we belongs.We are sharing one hobby and that is pigeon keeping who itself teach you to love or care for others.....

I have given space in my website as well for my english tipplers fancier fellows to share knowledge & experince with us and reduce the distance in continents.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I just bought a loft that I'm proud of, for me its the best loft i could get. Yours on the other hand is nothing short of fantastic. WOW Thanks for the pics
Dave


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful, well constructed loft. You really give your birds a wonderful habitat!


----------



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

Crazy Pete said:


> I just bought a loft that I'm proud of, for me its the best loft i could get. Yours on the other hand is nothing short of fantastic. WOW Thanks for the pics
> Dave





TerriB said:


> Beautiful, well constructed loft. You really give your birds a wonderful habitat!


Thanks brothers for your comments.


----------



## muneeb (May 2, 2009)

hi waqar bhai i like your loft but some things i cannot understand plz explain me

1 IN5 PIC YOU HAVE MADE SLAB (BOXES) FOR EGGS
2 IN 6PIC ITS ALSO FOR EGGS OR NOT
3 IN 8PIC IT IS AGAIN FOR EGGS
ALSO TELL HOW YOU MADE YOUR LOFT(AT WHAT SIZE)
YOU I MADE THE LOFT OF THREE SECTIONS O


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW ! I am very impressed ! That is a beautiful setup you have . 

Brick IS a good choice for a building material . One thing for certain it is very durable and will last ages , its insulated well ( heat or cold ) and easy to clean and wash off . Pricewise $3K USD isnt bad at all . You can easily spend that here for wood materials for a loft . 

Brick was very popular here in USA a hundred years ago for dwellings , I guess its just too expensive anymore to use , not to mention getting the craftsmen to do the work . Like they say .... they dont build 'em like they used to . 

Very nice job ! 


hambone


----------



## Kevin (May 13, 2009)

Your loft is huge!! Great job!


----------



## sandiego (Jan 11, 2008)

thats its WOW!!! nice job...


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

i too am very impressed, and jelous  verry cool loft could you post some more pics of the finished inside of the lofts


----------



## alishakeel (Jul 13, 2009)

*Nice setup*

Hi waqar 
how r u 
waqar if u find it possible please contact at the following email id

[email protected]


----------



## waqar haider (Jan 13, 2009)

alishakeel said:


> Hi waqar
> how r u
> waqar if u find it possible please contact at the following email id
> 
> [email protected]



you can contact me on [email protected]


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

Waqar,
Just amazing...I am at a loss for words. First I thought your birds are amazing, now I see the loft! Great job. Waqar, I have some questions, I got a new family recently, I think they are 'pak highflyers'. I posted some pics, but I noticed that my pigeons have 'muffs'...[foot feathers], also the eyes of mine are orange. Are 'pak highflyers' always without 'muffs'? and eyes are always 'pearl'? Thanks in advance, once again, amazing set-up+birds. Peace


----------



## Freddy Valdez (Nov 1, 2009)

i was looking at your loft it is amazing. i would have to say its the best ive ever seen keep up the good work


----------



## velo99 (Apr 8, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!


----------



## yopigeonguy (Oct 22, 2009)

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!!!!!!!


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Wagar,
Excellent construction job. I noticed the drainige holes at the bottom of the avaries. You obviously put alot of thought into details.
I noticed that your cement ceilings haye alot of sharp edges hanging, would'nt want to see your birds get cut or possibly killed. I never heard of a loft made totally out of concrete, bricks, and stone. Again beautiful job!!! and lots of luck. Greek Boy.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Wagar,
Excellent construction job. I noticed the drainige holes at the bottom of the avaries. You obviously put alot of thought into details.
I noticed that your cement ceilings haye alot of sharp edges hanging, would'nt want to see your birds get cut or possibly killed. I never heard of a loft made totally out of concrete, bricks, and stone. Again beautiful job!!! and lots of luck. Greek Boy.


----------



## Frank-NC (Jan 26, 2010)

what an amazing loft, very beautiful, wish i could build a loft like that, thanks kindly for sharing the pics with us , nice birds also


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great loft  You must be having many happy pigeons


----------



## curius (Jul 21, 2010)

*Gorgeous Loft*

WOW!
That's a $53.5K loft!
GDP/Cap in Pakistan: $2.6K
GDP/Cap in USA: $46.4K
Dropping $3K on a loft in Pakistan is like dropping $53.5 in the US!


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Holy smokes batman...that is the REAL DEAL! Awesome work. I often see pictures of wooden lofts that look like they took a ton of skill and man hours...having laid brick and block...I know how much work went into yours...I am to say the least VERY IMPRESSED...please keep us updated


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

you do know this is from 2009 right?


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

curius said:


> WOW!
> That's a $53.5K loft!
> GDP/Cap in Pakistan: $2.6K
> GDP/Cap in USA: $46.4K
> Dropping $3K on a loft in Pakistan is like dropping $53.5 in the US!


I was thinking that he said it cost 3000.00 us money?


----------

